# gallivanting



## Henrik Larsson

Hi, is this sentence right:

"He was gallivanting around to get  some fresh air"  ?

(Él) Estaba paseando para tomar aire fresco


----------



## ealtes

Oh...are you translating from the Spanish? If so, I ought to inform you that "gallivanting" is extremely uncommon in the EEUU. Most people would have never heard of the word.

"He went for a walk to get some fresh air" is a good English translation


----------



## VenusEnvy

Henrik: Yes, it sounds fine to me. But, I don't agree with it means _pasear_ in Spanish.

Although, I'm more inclined to say:
He *went* gallivanting around to get some fresh air.

*To go gallivanting* significa ir por ahí, vagar por ahí para encontrar algo divertido hacer. Muchas veces, esa cosa divertido también es "traviesa". Muchas veces, usan esa palabra los padres referiendose a sus hijos que andan por ahí haciendo lo que sea... probablement algo malo!

ealtes: I don't agree. Here, the word is pretty common.


----------



## Henrik Larsson

Well, kind of, paseando also suggests roaming, wandering, roving


----------



## ealtes

Really? Gallivanting is common? Strange.

I have only heard the word once.


----------



## VenusEnvy

Henrik Larsson said:


> Well, kind of, paseando also suggests roaming, wandering, roving



Sí, pero gallivant insinua roaming y wandering pero con el motivo de encontrar algo de que meterte, algo divertido, algun travesura.


----------



## Tezzaluna

I concur. Vagando is the perfect fit in this instance!


----------



## Henrik Larsson

VenusEnvy said:


> Sí, pero gallivant insinua roaming y wandering pero con el motivo de encontrar algo de que meterte, algo divertido, alguna travesura.



Vale, no lo sabía  , entonces suena informal?

Por cierto, yo creía que era una palabra rara, según el google: "gallivanted"--> 13.400 hits! a very low number


----------



## VenusEnvy

Henrik Larsson said:


> Vale, no lo sabía  , entonces suena informal?


Sip, es informal. Hmm.. pues, supongo que sí, ya que se amplica a una situación informal. Usas la expresión cuando andas por ahí para buscar travesuras. Asi que hasta que la situación es informal, sabes? Como mencioné, lo escucho dicho de los padres hablando de las travesuras que hacen los hijos y como se preocupen al saber que no estén en casa. jiji Hmmm.. no muy informal, sino que muy expresivo. 



			
				Henrik said:
			
		

> Por cierto, yo creía que era una palabra rara, según el google: "gallivanted"--> 13.400 hits! a very low number



Ahh, sip. Pero, con "gallivanting" obtuvo 236,000! No un número muy bajo, pero me parece bastante común.


----------



## Henrik Larsson

Tezzaluna said:


> I concur. Vagando is the perfect fit in this instance!



The verb "Vagar" doesn't convey fun

When somebody "vaga", usually he/she isn't happy because he/she walks a lot without knowing where can get


----------



## VenusEnvy

Henrik Larsson said:


> The verb "Vagar" doesn't convey fun
> 
> When somebody "vaga", usually he/she isn't happy because he/she walks a lot without knowing where can get



Ahhh, okis. Entonces, es muy diferente a gallivant porque andar gallivanting es divertido, aunque a veces se meta en apuros/lios.  ji ji


----------



## Henrik Larsson

VenusEnvy said:


> Sip, es informal. Hmm.. pues, supongo que sí, ya que se amplica a una situación informal. Usas la expresión cuando andas por ahí para buscar travesuras. Asi que hasta que la situación es informal, sabes? Como mencioné, lo escucho dicho de los padres hablando de las travesuras que hacen los hijos y como se preocupen al saber que no estén en casa. jiji Hmmm.. no muy informal, sino que muy expresivo.



OK, I like expressive words.

By the way, "para buscar travesuras" is not correct, I'd say "para buscar diversión" or "para buscar cosas divertidas".



VenusEnvy said:


> Ahh, sip. Pero, con "gallivanting" obtuvo 236,000! No un número muy bajo, pero me parece bastante común.



Well, If I've seen words that gave much more hits and were uncommon

But if you say it's common, I believe you, you are a native after all xD


----------



## VenusEnvy

Henrik Larsson said:


> OK, I like expressive words.


Yes, I've noticed! 



			
				Henrik said:
			
		

> By the way, "para buscar travesuras" is not correct, I'd say "para buscar diversión" or "para buscar cosas divertidas".


Ahhh, thanks!



			
				Henrik said:
			
		

> Well, If I've seen words that gave much more hits and were uncommon
> 
> But if you say it's common, I believe you, you are a native after all xD


As I'm sure you know, Henrik, this all depends on the region, too. I live in Maryland and it's common in my area. But, ealtes lives in Florida and says that it is uncommon there.

Un abrazo!


----------



## pejeman

Henrik Larsson said:


> Hi, is this sentence right:
> 
> "He was gallivanting around to get some fresh air" ?
> 
> (Él) Estaba paseando para tomar aire fresco


 
En México diríamos "Salió a dar la vuelta, para refrescarse/despejarse"

Salir a dar la vuelta supone salir de la casa sin un fin preciso, a veces sólo para matar el tiempo, para distraerse, pero sin descartar que se pueda uno encontrar algo interesante. 

Saludos


----------



## scotu

VenusEnvy said:


> As I'm sure you know, Henrik, this all depends on the region, too. I live in Maryland and it's common in my area. But, ealtes lives in Florida and says that it is uncommon there.!


 
Maybe in EEUU generation is more important than region. Some words which were used before TV never made it into TV and are therefore unknown by the boomers. I grew up galavanting in Florida but when television became universal, galavanting ceased.


----------



## ealtes

scotu said:


> Maybe in EEUU generation is more important than region. Some words which were used before TV never made it into TV and are therefore unknown by the boomers. I grew up galavanting in Florida but when television became universal, galavanting ceased.



I'd say that is likely. I'm 20, and I'm confident I've never heard any of my peers use the word "gallivant". In EEUU, language changes fast (it does most everywhere else I've been, too). Half of the informal language I use would have been considered incredibly crass and vulgar in my parent's generation. And I suppose words like "gallivanting" could fall out of use as easily as these new words are coming in.


----------



## stevegehl

In California, gallivanting is used, but it is used to describe either outrageous behavior or child-play.  It is commonly used as, "gallivanting around in the nude", meaning a kind of prancing, dancing or jumping around.  Similar is "cavorting", which is almost always used in text as, "cavorting around in the nude".  Sorry for the risqué theme, but this is how it is commonly used based on my experience.

I would say that you probably would only hear this word used in reference to kids playing, some kind of risqué behavior, or possibly a pet dog or something like that.  I cannot say if I have ever seen it in the newspaper.  It would not be used to describe normal actions of adults, unless they were drunk or something like that.  So I would not use it in a normal translation for formal speech, unless you were referring to the types of things I mentioned above.

Example:  "My little Johnny lost his diaper, and was gallavanting around the kitchen like he had no care in the world."


----------



## VenusEnvy

scotu said:


> Maybe in EEUU generation is more important than region. Some words which were used before TV never made it into TV and are therefore unknown by the boomers. I grew up galavanting in Florida but when television became universal, galavanting ceased.



Hmmm...  Well, I'm only 24.....   Maybe it's worth noting that I've only heard parents use the word.  

Steve: I'm 100% with you on this one. I'm used to hearing this word in the contexts you mentioned.


----------



## albakirkie

Henrik, 

The word gallivanting is pretty common in Scotland and Ireland. It suggests a certain waywardness. Sort of running amuck, doing as one pleases, without a care for the consequenses. It has a certain roguish connotation.


----------



## Moritzchen

I always heard "gallivanting" as going out with different women.


----------



## replicante7

Hi, everybody.
It´s very interesting this thread. I am learning very much in WR. Thanks!

Henrik,

I was wondering if  "vagabundeaba por los alrededores para tomar el aire" could be right for your translation.
Hope it would work.


----------



## pampita

Vagando por las calles ...


----------



## rocako

I agree with Moritzchen


----------



## Edwin

Moritzchen said:


> I always heard "gallivanting" as going out with different women.



Estoy de acuerdo con este sentido. Y es común decir "gallivanting around". Es una palabra que suelo usar---pero soy viejo chiflado.

Cuando googleo:  *galavant OR gallivanting OR gallivant *  recibo 369,000 "hits". 

Según Dictionary.com  significa:
   1.  To roam about in search of pleasure or amusement. See Synonyms at wander.
   2. To play around amorously; flirt.



> There are two usual meanings of gallivant. The first is 'to go about with members of the opposite sex': "Else I shall have my maid gallivanting with somebody who may rob the house" (Dickens, Nicholas Nickelby); "Rita Hayworth...quit a film to gallivant around the globe with her prince" (Entertainment Weekly, 1994). The second is 'to wander or roam about, seeking pleasure': "Ted [Kennedy] gallivanted across the West riding broncos and making ski jumps" (Time, 1999).Fuente


----------



## boyaco

mi diccionario dice "callejear", asi que si se trata de una ciudad, funciona bien

"salio a callejear para tomar aire fresco"

callejear para mi es algo divertido

y si, esa gallivant es una palabra que pocos conocen y nadie usa


----------



## Edwin

boyaco said:


> esa gallivant es una palabra que pocos conocen y nadie usa



¿Nadie?  Pues soy un contraejemplo.    Y puedes encontrar más de 300,000 aquí: http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&...nting+OR+gallivant+OR+gallivanted&btnG=Search


----------



## scotu

boyaco said:


> mi diccionario dice "callejear", asi que si se trata de una ciudad, funciona bien
> 
> "salio a callejear para tomar aire fresco"
> 
> callejear para mi es algo divertido
> 
> y si, esa gallivant es una palabra que pocos conocen y nadie usa


 
Yo lo uso y no soy nadie.


----------



## Moritzchen

"gallivanting around"? Yes it´s used plenty.


----------



## loladamore

Some people gallivant all over this forum (going from place to place seeking pleasure and entertainment). Isn't there a verb in Spanish that means _vagar en busca del placer y diversión_?


----------



## Mafelo505

loladamore said:


> Some people gallivant all over this forum (going from place to place seeking pleasure and entertainment). Isn't there a verb in Spanish that means _vagar en busca del placer y diversión_?


 
Good point, Lola !  

The closest word I can think of is *mariposear* but only in the following case:

*1* *:* to go about usually ostentatiously or indiscreetly with members of the opposite sex (MW)

DRAE
*mariposear**.*(De _mariposa_, por alusión a la veleidad de este insecto).*1.* intr. Dicho especialmente de un hombre: En materia de amores, variar con frecuencia de aficiones y caprichos.*2.* intr. Andar o vagar insistentemente alrededor de alguien, procurando el trato o la conversación con él.

Not quite the same though

Regards


----------



## scotu

When my mother says "*He's probably out gallivanting*" What she means is "He's probably out doing the _things_ that young men do; but I don't have any idea what those _things_ might be, and I don't even care to think about it".


----------



## loladamore

scotu said:


> When my mother says "*He's probably out gallivanting*" What she means is "He's probably out doing the _things_ that young men do; but I don't have any idea what those _things_ might be, and I don't even care to think about it".


 
Sounds like she thinks you're a hedonist...


----------



## rocako

galivant

1. to wonder about seeking pleasure or diveirsion; gad.

2. to go about with members of the opposite sex. Also, galavant. (alter. of gallant) Randome House Webster's Unabridged Dictionary


----------



## scotu

loladamore said:


> Sounds like she thinks you're a hedonist...


 
Deep down she knows that but from her Calvinistic perspective hedonism is a sin, so she dosen't really want to admit it.


----------



## rocako

irrelevant


----------



## ghoti

scotu said:


> When my mother says "*He's probably out gallivanting*" What she means is "He's probably out doing the _things_ that young men do; but I don't have any idea what those _things_ might be, and I don't even care to think about it".


 
! That expresses it very well. 

BTW, I've heard "gallivant" and "gallivanting," but never "gallivanted." It's a very restricted verb for something that's probably not as restricted as it ought to be, at least according to those darned Calvinists.


----------



## se16teddy

albakirkie said:


> The word gallivanting is pretty common in Scotland and Ireland. It suggests a certain waywardness. Sort of running amuck, doing as one pleases, without a care for the consequenses. It has a certain roguish connotation.


It's pretty much the same in England.  "He was gallivanting around to get some fresh air" sounds odd because the purpose of gallivanting is to pass one's time in an amusing way, do as one pleases, etc, not to get some fresh air.


----------

